# is regurgitating something that should be discouraged?



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

Tuesday marks 8 weeks since i got little flint. and today when i brought him out for his morning fly around/ play with me. he started what i originally thought was mouthing/biting my finger. until i noticed he started tapping his beak on my finger a bunch, head bobbing and eventually i saw some seeds come out. 

i know thats a sign of affection and whatnot, but now ive caught him doing it to his favourite toy (this little plastic set of rings with a bell on the bottom)
and his i guess favourite perch? the one he usually goes to sit on/chew

is there any health reasons i would want to discourage this behaviour?


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Congratulations on getting little Flint! Regurgitating is indeed a sign of affection. It sounds like you are making great progress with him. However, if he regurgitates too much, he can become undernourished. A little of this behavior is not something to worry about, but you don't want him doing this too much or obsessing about one object or person. Keep an eye on it, but I don't think you need to be worried.

Good luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You don't want your budgie to become obsessed with any toy. 
Occasional regurgitation (feeding) a finder or object is fine but not to excess. 
This is why we discourage mirrors for budgies. A budgie often will become obsessed with its reflection to the point that it feeds the image so frequently the budgie becomes malnourished. 
Additionally, aggressive and territorial behavior become more frequent in these situations.*


----------

